# Great puppy trainers in Ottawa



## AnneMarieD (Jul 18, 2021)

Good day,
After more than a year of waiting, we are finally getting our Vizsla's pup next weekend (6 days) and we are beyond excited to welcome a new family member. My partner and myself have experience with dogs but it will be our first Vizsla and we want to make sure to start puppy training properly. We want to work with personal trainer from the very beginning to make sure that we learn the best tips and tricks to raise an healthy, well-behave, happy V. My boyfriend and I are eager runners and we are looking forward to run in the city and trail running with our dog. That being said, does anybody have recommendation for great dog trainers specialize in working dogs, in Ottawa region, please? Thank you in advance.
Cheers,
Marie.


----------

